# Dirk Nowitzki says he'd take a pay cut to help Dallas Mavericks in 2010



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Dirk Nowitzki says he'd take a pay cut to help Dallas Mavericks in 2010 free-agent market*



> Dirk Nowitzki is keeping all his options open for his future, including the possibility of taking less money in 2010 to facilitate the Mavericks acquiring a marquee player or players in that summer's bountiful free-agent market.
> 
> While adamant that he will not allow himself or the Mavericks to give up on the next two seasons, Nowitzki said he's aware of how brim-full the free-agent pool will be in 2010.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/122308dnspodirksalary.73fb020.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Didn't he say that before ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

He never actually said he would play for less money, but he's always said he wants a ring.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Maybe Cuban has something under his sleeve for the 2010 free agency? Knowing Cuban, it's very possible that he's looking to sign a big free agent in 2010.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I haven't watched the Mavericks a lot this season. So tell me in your opinions who would be the best fit for the Mavericks out of all the high profile free agents in 2010 ?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I haven't watched the Mavericks a lot this season. So tell me in your opinions who would be the best fit for the Mavericks out of all the high profile free agents in 2010 ?


Lebron :bsmile:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

lol


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Lebron :bsmile:


Yea who cares about who fits best, if we can get Lebron then go for it.
But we all know that's not going to happen. :lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Even if we'll rename the arena "The Witness Stand"?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:rofl:


----------

